# Glock trigger



## Skyliner500 (Dec 3, 2012)

I want to change the trigger assemble on my Glock 34 gen 4. First off, what would you all recommend for a new trigger assemble? And second, how difficult is this going to be for me. Thanks for any feedback. Raymond


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't worked on gen4's but I have done a lot of work on gen3's. The trigger I like best for my carry Glocks is this;

o Smooth faced trigger from a full sized gun.
o Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135) from glockparts.com.
o Six pound trigger spring from glockparts.com.
o A full 25-cent trigger job, which is polishing of all of the contact components with a Dremel, polishing cream, and a polishing wheel.

These mods result in a measured trigger pull of between 4 pounds 12-14 ounces and 5 pounds and will be smooth with a crisp let off and excellent reset.


----------



## Skyliner500 (Dec 3, 2012)

That sounds very doable. I will be soon disassembling my Glock for the first time. I'll get to see what these trigger parts look like up close and personal.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

You might wanna check out YouTube on the subject if you have never been inside your gun....


----------



## Skyliner500 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been watching lots of videos on YouTube and they all make it look soooo easy. That's why I wanted to get some wisdom from the forum.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

10-4........


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It is easy. The pins may be a little difficult to remove for the first few times, especially the trigger pin, but take your time and make sure you're doing things right. I can detail strip my modified carry Glocks in under two minutes (not including disassembly of the striker - had to add that little caveat). If you were to do nothing else, the changes I would suggest are the trigger spring (remember, a heavier spring = a lighter trigger) and the detailed polishing job. If your Glock is not a full sized gun, I would add to that the smooth faced trigger.

Oh, and one other thing I neglected to mention that I have done is to shave (read that as carefully contour) the trigger safety tang so that when pressed, it is flush with the trigger's face. Use a small sharp knife and some emory cloth for this and be careful. You do not want to take off any more than needed to get it flush with the trigger's face.


----------



## Skyliner500 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good stuff. Where's the best place to get custom parts -- like a heavier trigger spring?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Skyliner500 said:


> Good stuff. Where's the best place to get custom parts -- like a heavier trigger spring?


A number of online suppliers sell them. I have tried the Wolf and the one sold by GlockParts.com and found the GlockParts.com 6 pound trigger spring to be the better of these two. They run around $5 plus shipping. Same for connectors. I don't have any gen4 Glocks so I cannot speak to them about parts such as connectors. I am very familiar with gen3 parts.

https://glockparts.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=6817&TERM=trigger spring

https://glockparts.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=236286&TERM=connector

If I'm not mistaken, the gen3 3.5 Glock connector will fit gen4 pistols of like numbers (EX: model 19). Perhaps someone who knows more about the gen4's will chime in and verify this.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I watched at least 5 you tube videos on the $.25 Glock trigger job last night. That is not counting the three that I stopped early because they started out with a hammer on the pins.:buttkick: It looked like a pretty easy way to improve on what is less than an ideal (for me)trigger. Without going through all of the tedious details I will say that I did not harm any of the parts on my Glock. I used Wizards Metal Renew which brought the parts to a mirror finish with little effort. The results are dramatic. I know that it sounds incredible, but it feels as if the trigger pull weight has dropped by a pound or more. The trigger feel is much more predictable and crisp.Looks like warm weather today so I am headed to the range to see how it shoots.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> I watched at least 5 you tube videos on the $.25 Glock trigger job last night. That is not counting the three that I stopped early because they started out with a hammer on the pins.:buttkick: It looked like a pretty easy way to improve on what is less than an ideal (for me)trigger. Without going through all of the tedious details I will say that I did not harm any of the parts on my Glock. I used Wizards Metal Renew which brought the parts to a mirror finish with little effort. The results are dramatic. I know that it sounds incredible, but it feels as if the trigger pull weight has dropped by a pound or more. The trigger feel is much more predictable and crisp.Looks like warm weather today so I am headed to the range to see how it shoots.
> Goldwing


Since I made these postings in 2012, I have bought five gen4 Glocks and still own four of them (G17, G19, G22, and G23). All have received some level of modifications from me to get the trigger I want. I do my mods incrementally, taking measurements at each step and writing them down. I backout some mods and them mix them up a bit using logic and a measure of common sense in the process. The four gen4's I currently own have very good Glock triggers with three of them coming in at that desirable (for me) range of between 4 pounds 12-14 ounces to 5 pounds. My gen4 G19 is really nice.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

It works wonders doesn't it! It helped me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

My gen3 G19, which is one of my primary carry guns, has a wonderful trigger that comes in at around that magic 5 pound number with a nice break and a smooth stage one pre-travel. It has the G17 smooth face trigger assembly, contoured drop (trigger) safety, a Glock 3.5 connector (now referred to as a 4.5 connector), a 6-pound trigger spring, a thorough polishing job of all internal contacting metal parts, a grip plug, and AmeriGlo sights #GL-446. This gun is dead balls reliable, accurate, and a sheer joy to shoot.


----------

